# My new "Clean" diet plan for Lean Mass bulking gains, reviews.



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="time"></o:smarttagtype> Hi,

Here is my new "clean" lean mass diet plan: -

*6.30 AM - Low Intensity Cardio (Cross Trainer) <o></o>*

*<o> </o>*

*Meal 1 : *<st1:time hour="7" minute="0">*7AM*</st1:time>*<o></o>*

3 eggs omelette

50g Oats in water

1 Omega 3 1000mg

<o> </o>

*Meal 2 : 8.30AM<o></o>*

2 scoops Pure Whey 60g

Handful of almonds

<o> </o>

*Meal 3 : 10.30AM<o></o>*

1 tin Tuna

Salad

1 Omega 3 1000mg

<o> </o>

*Meal 4 : 12.30PM<o></o>*

200g Chicken breast

Basmati Rice with Olive Oil

Portion of Veg<o></o>

*<o> </o>*

*Meal 5 : 2.30PM<o></o>*

Extra Low Fat Cottage Cheese

4 Oat Cakes

Handful of almonds / Brasil nuts

*<o> </o>*

*Meal 6 : 4.30PM<o></o>*

Pre workout Pure Whey Shake 60g

BCAA'S 3000mg (taken 15 minutes pre workout)

<o> </o>

*5.30 - 6.40 GYM<o></o>*

<o> </o>

*Meal 7 : 6.45PM<o></o>*

*(Immediately after training) <o></o>*

Post workout Shake waxy maize starch

BCAA'S 3000mg

<o> </o>

*Meal 8 : 7.15<o></o>*

2 scoops Pure Whey Shake 60g

<o> </o>

*Meal 9 : 8.00PM<o></o>*

200g Chicken breast

Basmati Rice with Olive Oil

Portion of Veg

1 Omega 3 1000mg<o></o>

*<o> </o>*

*Meal 9 : 10.15PM<o></o>*

1 scoop Pure Whey Shake 30g

Fruit

*<o> </o>*

*<o>*

*
</o>*

The aim of this diet is for a lean, clean bulk, what do you think?

<o> </o>

On training days I will be doing Cardio in the morning and weight in evening.

<o> </o>

On *none* training days I will be doing Cardio both AM and PM.

<o> </o>

I am looking to carb cycle so on *none* training days I will lower the amount of carbs. On training days I will keep them high to medium. Will the above diet be ok to have lean gains?

<o> </o>

Please feel free to suggest / criticise and change anything regarding my diet and how I should carb cycle. Also I there are too many meals or shakes etc?

<o> </o>

*Supplements I will be taking: - <o></o>*

Omega 3 fish oils 3or4 x 1000mg per day

Pure Whey protein

Waxy maize starch

BCAA's

Ultra Fine Scottish Oats

Green Tea Extract 3x500mg per day

<o> </o>

<o>Cheers</o>

<o>Paul

</o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

food choices look good. i wouldnt do the extra cardio when not weight training i would just have that as rest the am cardio will be more than enough. cardio doesnt want to be more than 30-40 mins 6 x per week either in my eyes.

ditch the fruit before bed and have some olive oil or nuts/peanut butter.

All the above and what you have is good however its no good if you are not eating above yhour maintanance cals so what are your maintanance cals and how many cals in total is the above diet both training days and non training days??

how long have you been running this for? have you gained any weight if so how much and over how long. lean bulk IMO would be to aim for 1lb per week 2 at a push


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

dont make it too complicated, thats alot of cardio for gaining?

why not just eat at maintenace kcals on your days off of weight training, and 500 over on the days you do.

thatl be a nice slow gain, just make sure you hit your macro goals (p,c,f) dont worry so much about "clean" sources of food. get your majority from good wholesome foods but can sneak a few treats in and work them into your macro goals.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

id swap round meal one and two

, other than that, nice looking diet


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

all looks good to me

as said above, make sure your C & F portions are high enough to bulk, rather than diet...as that is what it would be, if the portions were small

dont add in any cheats as mentioned above...only due to what we spoke about earlier on PM

cheats have to be guaged on how your looking, and only used when they are deserved


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

whats the reasoning behind no cheats jimmy iv been giving myself a 3-4 hour window on a sat night to eat whatever i like as if i was dieting do you think this is a bad idea?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cheers,

i will work out the ratios of all the foods soon, but im 89kg now pretty lean. I haven't started the diet yet, i was researching for best diet for when i start my next cycle in order to avoid bloat etc.

So in summary:

- Remove cardio (would this be completely??)

- Work out p/c/f ratio for each meal and overall total.

- No Cheats (i dont mind this at all, dont eat sh1te anyway)

What approx ratio's of carbs should i be having in grams in my meals where i have rice in order to keep it lean?

I read somewhere to keep it at 150g on None training days and 200g when training (overall total for day)

What you guys think?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hilly2008 said:


> whats the reasoning behind no cheats jimmy iv been giving myself a 3-4 hour window on a sat night to eat whatever i like as if i was dieting do you think this is a bad idea?


no your fine

this is something specific to the OP due to him having an individual goal

its up to him to share if he wishes


----------

